# Blackwater/Yellow Jan 18 2015



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Hit Yellow and Blackwater for a little while this morning. Needed to really get the boat cleaned up too, and get back in time for football. Anyway, I got two nice little hybrids on Yellow, probably 2 to 2.5 pounds each. One ate the Lucky Craft pointer jerkbait and the other swirled at it right when I got it at the boat, one more twitch and he hit it. I also missed one at the boat. I kept casting the jerkbait when this big one hit on the second rip of the bait. No playing around. A really nice striper, just north of 14 pounds according to my bogagrip. He really inhaled the jerkbait, but I was able to get it out with no damage to the fish. He was tagged, #00003. All the fish were released successfully. I ran over to Blackwater and then back to Yellow but no more fish. Went and cleaned the boat. Time for football.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

14#, yes sir, that's a nice one for sure.
Great job.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Fat joker, nice fish!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice job, that's a healthy one. Nice way to spend a day on the water. Pointers sure do catch big striper. 2 of my top 3 came on Pointers, the other on a Flash Minnow.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Amarillo Palmira.......I think that striped bass...tag #0003 is one of our brood fish from the FWC fish hatchery,released this past spring (2014) or it may have been a fish that we electro-fished in the summer months...off a creek. I will check the records and get back with you. Nice catch.....


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

flounder1156 said:


> Amarillo Palmira.......I think that striped bass...tag #0003 is one of our brood fish from the FWC fish hatchery,released this past spring (2014) or it may have been a fish that we electro-fished in the summer months...off a creek. I will check the records and get back with you. Nice catch.....


Thanks guys. Thanks Flounder. Yes, I would sure like to know the details on the fish.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice striper


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

The big one we caught 2 years ago was a tagged fish. Weighted 22 lbs. Tag wasn't even legible to get a number off of. Either been tagged for a long time or the algae that was growing on it ate the numbers. 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice big fat one, AP. Stripped a little drag, I'll bet.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice striper !


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Amarillo ...... " the rest of the story" on your striper....
It was collected from Lake Talquin at the dam ......on 3-10-2012,transported to the FWC hatchery in Holt. weighing 10.5 lbs. and 17" length. 
This fish produced an estimated 330,000 eggs ... it was crossed with a male white bass to make hybrid striped bass fry.....194,000/fingerlings. 
The fry were shipped to the FWC hatchery in Webster,Fl. where the fry were grown out to fingerling size ....most were stocked in either the St.Johns River....or area lakes in centeral Florida.
The striped bass you caught was released here on the Blackwater River.....at the Bryant Bridge boat ramp.


----------



## jtluongo (Jan 20, 2015)

Thats a nice looking fish! Fatty


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

flounder1156 said:


> Amarillo ...... " the rest of the story" on your striper....
> It was collected from Lake Talquin at the dam ......on 3-10-2012,transported to the FWC hatchery in Holt. weighing 10.5 lbs. and 17" length.
> This fish produced an estimated 330,000 eggs ... it was crossed with a male white bass to make hybrid striped bass fry.....194,000/fingerlings.
> The fry were shipped to the FWC hatchery in Webster,Fl. where the fry were grown out to fingerling size ....most were stocked in either the St.Johns River....or area lakes in centeral Florida.
> The striped bass you caught was released here on the Blackwater River.....at the Bryant Bridge boat ramp.


That is cool information, that fish has had a heck of a ride, and is still out there. :thumbup:


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

DLo said:


> That is cool information, that fish has had a heck of a ride, and is still out there. :thumbup:


I agree, very cool information and awesome it was released. After a journey like that, it definitely deserved to swim away.


----------



## RippinLips14 (Aug 10, 2014)

Awesome to hear the story!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

flounder1156 said:


> Amarillo ...... " the rest of the story" on your striper.... It was collected from Lake Talquin at the dam ......on 3-10-2012,transported to the FWC hatchery in Holt. weighing 10.5 lbs. and 17" length. This fish produced an estimated 330,000 eggs ... it was crossed with a male white bass to make hybrid striped bass fry.....194,000/fingerlings. The fry were shipped to the FWC hatchery in Webster,Fl. where the fry were grown out to fingerling size ....most were stocked in either the St.Johns River....or area lakes in centeral Florida. The striped bass you caught was released here on the Blackwater River.....at the Bryant Bridge boat ramp.


 seems like a rough life and he is still there in that cold cold water. If I can catch him I will reward him by letting him swim in some warm crisco!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

DLo said:


> That is cool information, that fish has had a heck of a ride, and is still out there. :thumbup:



Yeah....it's been swimming a bunch!!! Dang cool info fer sure!:thumbup:


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Another part of the striped bass story.... 
Amarillo Palmira's fish he caught, is that it may have been made here at the FWC hatchery.
As a striper fry ( mm's in length), raised too fingerling size...(1-2" in length ), transported to, stocked into Lake Talquin,where it stayed for 3-4 years ......(caught by ???? Ummmm ......a certain fisheries person).....brought back here for spawning purposes......spawned , released too swim again .................you talk about a journey....Full Circle! 
Amazing what that pink tag tells us.......


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> seems like a rough life and he is still there in that cold cold water. If I can catch him I will reward him by letting him swim in some warm crisco!!


 
Those crappie are better in warm crisco..... :thumbup:


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks everybody and especially to you Flounder for providing the back story. Amazing. The fish has had an interesting journey for sure! There is no way that long strange trip could have been figured out without that tag. I'm glad I let her go so she can continue her journey. AP


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Those big stripers really don't taste good. Anything over 10 lbs gets a free pass. We don't keep but maybe 2 a year. When was the fish released into the river? 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

lettheairout

We typically keep our striped bass brood fish for either two or three years at the facility, once taken from the wild in March/April. 
The wild fish are collected, tagged and transported to the FWC hatchery. There they are held in large fiberglass tanks...500-800-1000gals. in cool water. Spawned during the spring to make striped bass or hybrid striped bass.After the spawn fish recover, fed thru the summer months , a diet of live forage fish.
Beginning in Oct./ Nov. we begin to condition the fish....... decrease the water temps . in the tanks and the indoor light to mimic fall /winter conditions...gradually dropping water temps to near 48 degree's by mid Dec.
Lighting and water temps slowly increased until fish are spawned in mid March/ April. 
Once spawned the adult striped bass are released in late April May or June after they have had sufficient time to recover from the stress of spawning.
I think that fish....0003 was released in 2013 or this past spring 2014.


----------

